# Shoutcast Stream abspielen



## space24 (24. Februar 2007)

Hi
Ich hab mal ne frage unzwar ich habe mit C++ angefangen.
Die Grundsachen kann ich.
Ich würde jetzt gerne mal einen Shoutcast Stream abspielen lassen.
Was is da die beste und einfachste möglichkeit?
Ich arbeite mit C++ Builider 6

Shoutcast->Internet Radio Stream Server.
Gruß Space


----------



## space24 (24. Februar 2007)

Kann mir keine helfen?


----------



## Baron Sengir (24. Februar 2007)

Hi,

schau Dir mal FMOD an. http://www.fmod.org

Das kann ziemlich viel und ist eigentlich nicht wirklich schwer zu implementieren. 

Kokret zur Umsetzung kann ich allerdings nur sehr wenig beitragen :-( 
Bin halt leider auch noch nicht so fit wie ich gerne wäre.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## space24 (24. Februar 2007)

Hi
Danke für deine Antwort.
Leider bekomm ich es damit nicht hin hat einer eine Anleitung für mich?


Gruß Space


----------



## cesupa (3. März 2007)

Hallo,

du könntest dir ja auch den Sourcecode vom XMMS anschauen, der kann die Shoutcast Streams auch abspielen. Im Grunde genommen sind diese Streams ja nichts anderes als Internetadressen. Also könntest du auch versuchen, dich mit einem Stream zu verbinden, die gesendeten Daten empfangen (der Stream selber) und diese Daten halt in Form von Musik ausgeben. Würde ich jetzt mal so prinzipiell sagen, probiert hab ich das auch noch nie.

Gruß
cesupa


----------



## misterice (30. Dezember 2007)

Bei Fmod gibt es ein Beispiel das dir zeigt wie man das macht.
Schaue dir die beispiel codes an.


----------

